
Revealed: the criminals making millions from illegal wildlife trafficking - snthd
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/sep/26/revealed-the-criminals-making-millions-from-illegal-wildlife-trafficking
======
cmurf
Oh but this is the free market, where finders keepers losers weepers, and all
resources are yours just by taking them. One of the worst things I ever heard
was from a sushi chef who said he would be proud to serve the last Bluefin
tuna on the planet, as food.

------
M_Grey
If only we cared about this a thousandth as much as we care about the "war" on
drugs, it might actually be a tractable issue.

------
im_someone_else
Sometimes it feels like the world is chock-full of scumbags.

